# My Parrots



## Momto3boys (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have goats *yet* but I do have my feathered kids...I have been keeping parrots for many years and I thought Id show them off. Im very proud of my small flock and I thought I would share them with you guys as well.

I have a 'bird room' with all their cages in, but I have play gyms set up all over my house and in the morning, I cook them their breakfast and they come out and hang out with me all day, the only time they're caged is at bedtime and if me or my hubby isn't home.

Anyways I will start with Tiko. He's a Senegal and he's my hubby's bird.


Here's Nyka, my Timneh African Grey


Cosmo, my Double Yellow Headed Amazon


And my big boy, Elliot who is a Blue and Gold Macaw (and a big ol clown).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty birds!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently lost my beloved blue and gold. He was a dear friend for 30 years.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, Im so sorry  My boy Elliot just turned 4 so I hope to have him around for a very long time.
My very first bird was a quaker and I lost him to a tragic accident, I will forget the pain when I lost him, I was literally heartbroken.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous birds ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, Laura!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Spyro and Zipper, Sun Conures they are super dance freaks!








Spyro








Micah, Muloccan Cockatoo, a total snuggle bug








Auna, Blue and Gold Macaw, has a very, very, very colorful vocabulary.... not entirely my fault...








Ozzy, Severe Macaw, such a grump!








I have some cockatiels, and finches and canaries too.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh I love your flock!
In so glad to see other parrot lovers here, your Mollucan, awwwwwww Ive always been a Too lover but doubt I will ever have one, especially since I don't have an air purifier and my house isn't big enough to keep my Mac and the Too separated.

Surprisingly none of mine swear, and hubby and I both swear a lot haha. So Im not sure why they haven't picked it up yet...haha.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Momto3boys. I love your birds. They are beautiful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some don't swear but oh goodness, my Auna sure does! She's got a mouth of a sailor, which is half my fault, since I had quite the mouth on me when I was young, I hand raised her from a chick when I was 15, so she did what I did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

